# Looking for a female, near Syracuse, NY



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

I am looking for a second female and I live near Syracuse, NY. I am talking to a local breeder about getting one of her female PEWs. If anyone has a female they need a home for I would love to see pictures. Thank you
Hyla


----------

